# RIP Pickle



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Pickle Melon - my 10 year old puddycat died yesterday.

He was a little bugger who we got as an 8 week old kitten just over 10 years ago... Saved from the farmers bucket he was a ferral kitten who'd swipe you soon as look at you. Slept by my head every night and I will miss his grumpy stares, swiping paws but mostly miss him following me and the dogs on our walk - he'd follow up to the top of the street and the wait for us to come home, I'll miss him staring as me as I sleep (as there he was when I'd wake, sat on my chest waiting for me to wake up), I'll miss him knocking stuff off the breakfast bar to get attention... and everything else.

RSPCA guy came to see me in the early hours of Friday morning to say he'd been found up the road in a bad way - a neighbour had taken him in and looked after him (very well too) until the vet came out. Vet said he'd had a blood clot travel to his leg and there was nothing which could be done to help him.

He said letting him go would be the best thing - we went to the vets at the earliest chance, I'd signed the consent form and the vet nurse had just gone to check the area was clear for us to go down and he'd died - passed as peacefully as he could considering the pain he was in (though he'd had pain relief).

So sudden and unexpected - gonna miss you so much big fella 








[/URL][/IMG]

Here he is with my two:








[/URL][/IMG]

And in his usual place at night 







[/URL][/IMG]

Sleep Well Pickle 

And thanks ever so much to the guy who found him, looked after him and gave him love  And to the RSPCA guy for being so lovely


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have lost your lovely Pickle. Play at the Bridge lovely xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Run free Pickle,chasing butterflies at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He got ten good years with you and looks like a really happy guy. Sorry for your loss.((XX))


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

So very sorry for your terrible loss, RIP Pickle, beautiful cat x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Pickle. 
I know how much it hurts.

R.I.P Pickle and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful photos!
You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Run free Pickle at Rainbow Bridge with all the many friends you will have there
My Rigsby and Dougal will look after you-they left for the Bridge 2 years ago.

God bless
Maureen.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful Pickle. He was a really lovely handsome boy. Lost my Rosie with this condition and know how awful it is. RIP Pickle, happy and healthy now at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So sorry for your loss. xx*


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.

Run Free at the Bridge beautiful Pickle..


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rest well gorgeous Pickle xx so sorry (((hugs)))


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP pickle x


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace and hapiness Pickle.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------

